# DuPont Artistri White Ink - Where is the Cheapest?



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Simple question. Has anyone tracked down the cheapest place to buy DuPont Artistri white ink?

The best place i have found so far is:

www.screenprintsupply.com

They sell it for $259 a liter.

There has got to be someone out there selling it cheaper???


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

depending on how much you are buying at a time I do believe that harry at equipment zone also has good prices on higher quantities. He sells a 2 liter and 5 liter bottles.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Good plug for Equipment Zone but their white ink is still $26+ more for 1 liter, and even their 2 liter is about $2 more than buying 2 individual liters from Screen Print Supply.

The only time Equipment Zone becomes the cheaper option is when you buy their 5 liter white and then i think it is a $30 to $40 dollar difference between them and Screen Print Supply.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I was not plugging equipment zone, I was just giving another place that had price breaks. They are the only other supplier I knew of that had some type of price break besides the liter price, since it is not a common thing to find cheaper prices on the white. I did not sit and figure out the price difference, was simply giving another place I knew that had prices that at some point could save money depending on volume you are printing.


----------



## ecafe (Aug 23, 2008)

hello,

could be interresting for you to look at : http://www.directdigitalsupply.com
esp the shipping fees are low, which could balance the liter price.


----------



## customshirts123 (Jan 20, 2008)

The cheapest place I have found for white ink is Best Prices on Fast T-Jet Ink and Flexi-Jet Inks 199.00 a liter. Has anyone tried this ink?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Pete, I have never heard of this company before. Have you bought ink from them? Do you know who it is that is selling it?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We've been working with Direct Digital Supply for several months now. Great people and very affordable prices.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I email the cheap ink guy and this was his reply:

The ink should be bottled and in my possession mid month…and I'm going to hold off on white for a while because of the cost, but that will come. My source for ink is a major manufacture of ink for these machines and they have been working great with the DTG, T-Jet and the Flexi-Jet.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

abmcdan said:


> I email the cheap ink guy and this was his reply:
> 
> The ink should be bottled and in my possession mid month…and I'm going to hold off on white for a while because of the cost, but that will come. My source for ink is a major manufacture of ink for these machines and they have been working great with the DTG, T-Jet and the Flexi-Jet.



That does not sound reassuring to me. If he will have the ink in his possession in a month then that is the time it takes shipments to come over from China. One month via freight.

I contacted equipment zone and they will willing to price match on a competitor for the liter price for white ink. They are very friendly!!!

I just get really annoyed when people pass off ink as their own brand. I want to know if it's DuPont or from China.

As for CMYK textiles i actually don't use DuPont inks. For that i suggest Sensient inks. The colors hold really well!!! I just wish they made white ink.

Sensient by the way is made in Switzerland and has headquarters in Cali. 

I buy from their master distributor at Dye Sublimation ink, paper, equipment, support and training

I personally love them and swear by them, but everyone's gotta makes their own choice.

My contact there is Nick Constable 954-727-2807 x 205.

Tell him Jon Wye sent you... he'll treat you extra nice


----------



## customshirts123 (Jan 20, 2008)

No I have not. I just bought a litter of each color when I found the link. I was hopeing someone has tried it and respond to this post.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Well it sounds like from the above post, that they dont really carry the white ink  I didnt figure for that price. I actually just reread the website and they dont actually state they have white ink, this is what they say.

: It comes in the standard colors of CMYK _PLUS_ Light Cyan, Light Magenta and Light Black. Even if you’re printing four color designs plus white on dark shirts, or 7 color graphics on light shirts only, you can expect superb, vibrant images with bold colors while only paying $199 per Liter:

So basically the way it is worded is to make you believe they have it, but dont actually state it.

It also says its a replacement for fastink, which sounds like it is not dupont at all.

I wouldnt use it because I have no idea where it is coming from or what kind of ink it is.


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Just reading through to see some new ideas on where to get Dupont Artistri ink. I am confused by a couple of posts. Isn't FastInk made by Dupont and iisn't it Dupont Artistri ink?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

FastINK is a brand name of U.S. Screen - which went out of business several years ago. It is my understanding that U.S. Screen only sold Dupont ink under the name FastINK when referring to dtg ink. Some of the former distributors have continued to use the name FastINK to sell dtg ink. You have to ask the distributor to put it in writing as to whether the ink is Dupont or not. Here is one company that post it - FastINK Textile Ink. Others may or may not. You can also look at the MSDS sheets to compare the ink. Distributors are not allowed to alter MSDS sheets other than putting their contact info on it. So if all the items align up, then you can lean toward it being Dupont ink. If there are differences, then odds are that it is different. But I would still ask the distributor to put it in writing that you are getting genuine Dupont products. Dupont watches who claims to be selling their inks and will test the ink periodically to make sure that it is their product. Otherwise, their legal team will stop the company from promoting it as Dupont ink.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

I would buy some from here soon DuPont Bulk Ink
just $149.00 for 1 Liter


----------



## beef0014 (Sep 26, 2015)

Do you know where you buy the white ink from if they also buy back some of the other colors?


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

DTG Printer Parts has the best prices my friend, do you want to sell your ink stock?


----------



## beef0014 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah I would like to I have a bunch of 2 liter bags but it might not be the same as what you are needing. I can get a list of what I got and send them to you.


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

Ok that would be great! please send me The list


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Just make sure you are getting real DuPont ink and not something rebranded as DuPont. Bad ink is the root of much evil in the DTG world! Cheap doesn't usually mean better


----------



## beef0014 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the Dupont ink didn't know that. I am pretty sure this is Dupont ink I can send you a pick and maybe you can tell me for sure but the boxes, bags and cartridges all have the DuPont label on them.


----------



## beef0014 (Sep 26, 2015)

Sent you the list just seeing if you are or aren't interested in the ink? Just let me know. Thanks.
Matt


----------



## atarizzz (Dec 17, 2015)

According to the Dupont Artistri site, in the US they sell directly for their own label. Could this possibly mean there are no official Dupont Artistri brand distributors in the states? I understand if there are re-branded OEM's, but it could be they are not supposed to say it is Dupont ink? 

Here the link:
http://www.dupont.com/content/dam/dupont/products-and-services/printing-and-package-printing/digital-printing/documents/north-america-distributors.pdf


----------



## DISTINKT (Aug 24, 2012)

Best Prices on DuPont Anajet ink Cartridges, Flexi-Jet & Fast T-Jet Ink, Veloci-Jet Ink and More, I believe sells a liter for $180. But switch over to Image Armor. Their liters are $125, and their ink is amazing! 35 second dry time and you can print on 100% poly darks!!! They had some initial kinks, but my machines are both running smoothly on it. You can also get that from Dean at Garmentprinterink.com. Tell him that distinkt sent you.


----------



## Jaxxy2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

A bit late to the party here but I have been using DTG Ink Co. for a while now. Their ink prices are the cheapest I can find online for DuPont Artistri ink and they usually deliver next day via UPS.

Prices are in dollars but I think the company is based in the UK. I've had no issues with 3 orders from them now.

Here is the link if anyone is interested: http://www.dtginkco.com


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone heard that there is another brand of ink that can be used for the Brothers GT series? It is much more expensive than Dupont and in my opinion is not as good. It does not retain it's brightness and white only covers solidly if extra pretreat is used. I heard rumors about another ink before Christmas but nothing since.


----------



## StutheTshirtman (Jun 6, 2016)

Jaxxy2016 said:


> A bit late to the party here but I have been using DTG Ink Co. for a while now. Their ink prices are the cheapest I can find online for DuPont Artistri ink and they usually deliver next day via UPS.
> 
> Prices are in dollars but I think the company is based in the UK. I've had no issues with 3 orders from them now.
> 
> Here is the link if anyone is interested: DTG Ink Co. - One Stop Shop for Official DTG DuPont Artistri Ink



Hi I'm reasonably new to the forum and the DTG printing as a whole so I am a bit wary when buying ink as I need to get the best for my money. Have you purchased from them anymore since and have you had any problems at all? Need to make sure before starting up properly, every little penny helps  Thanks


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I came up with an ink that is going to save everyone thousands.... Home Depot White paint with Reduced fat Milk to dub down the thickness. Works great. Lol JK


----------



## Jaxxy2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

StutheTshirtman said:


> Hi I'm reasonably new to the forum and the DTG printing as a whole so I am a bit wary when buying ink as I need to get the best for my money. Have you purchased from them anymore since and have you had any problems at all? Need to make sure before starting up properly, every little penny helps  Thanks


Hi, I actually ordered again from www.dtginkco.com this week as there is now a 10% discount code on the homepage (*SAVE10*). Ink arrived next day via UPS so no complaints from me - 100% recommended.


----------



## StutheTshirtman (Jun 6, 2016)

Haha thanks fellas I will give the Home Depot white ink trick a miss would deffo be cheaper but probably a lot smellier lol. I ended up getting it from DTGinkco.com so far so good! I will be posting some of my finer designs hopefully as soon as my orders start rolling in!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

StutheTshirtman said:


> Haha thanks fellas I will give the Home Depot white ink trick a miss would deffo be cheaper but probably a lot smellier lol. I ended up getting it from DTGinkco.com so far so good! I will be posting some of my finer designs hopefully as soon as my orders start rolling in!


Good, I got away with a Gallon of white paint from Home Depot and 2 buck milk! It really thinned out the ink! Don't try it at home.. depot! lol


----------

